# Is Mexico becoming a failed state?



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)

I think this is a question very much worth looking into. They ARE our southern neighbors and we should be far more concerned with what goes on there than everything going on elsewhere in the world.


We first of all had the rebels of Chiapas who are still around after a decade or so. Then we had “vigilantes” rising up against drug cartels taking over their towns and cities. Now we have massive demonstrations in Mexico City and the state of Guerrero. In spite of all President Nieto's promises for reform, it appears the same old greed and corruption rules.


And the people are getting tired of it. One of the reason so many have fled to the USA.


We should look into more than so-called “immigration reform” and border security. The problem will never be fixed until the USA – and Canada – work more closely with Mexico to try to overcome the ills that beset that country.


However, the one and only true solution to the problem is to remove the billions the drug cartels receive from selling drugs that are illegal in the USA!!! No market – no profit.


Read more of the article @ Is Mexico becoming a failed state Hot Air


----------



## Taz (Nov 16, 2014)

You mean it isn't already?

Who knew?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 16, 2014)

we have too many people here who have a very negative view of Mexicans......so i dont know how many people are going to care....


----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> we have too many people here who have a very negative view of Mexicans......so i dont know how many people are going to care....



Well they better start caring!

South and Central America are pots slowly boiling over. And, if we continue to ignore them, they are going to bring chaos here. It's about time _someone_ paid attention.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

longknife said:


> I think this is a question very much worth looking into. They ARE our southern neighbors and we should be far more concerned with what goes on there than everything going on elsewhere in the world.
> 
> 
> We first of all had the rebels of Chiapas who are still around after a decade or so. Then we had “vigilantes” rising up against drug cartels taking over their towns and cities. Now we have massive demonstrations in Mexico City and the state of Guerrero. In spite of all President Nieto's promises for reform, it appears the same old greed and corruption rules.
> ...



Some good points here.  I'm not sure how involved I want us to get though.  I am very hesitant for the US to get involved in any kind of foreign conflict after seeing what kind of reactions we receive and also the outcome is not always what we want.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Taz said:


> You mean it isn't already?
> 
> Who knew?



Lol!  I was thinking the same.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 16, 2014)

It's shocking how enthusiastic people in this country are about getting involved in matters on the complete other side of the planet in the middle east...

But Mexico is to be ignored.  Crazy


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> It's shocking how enthusiastic people in this country are about getting involved in matters on the complete other side of the planet in the middle east...
> 
> But Mexico is to be ignored.  Crazy



I think most Americans would like nothing more to have nothing to do with the Middle East, but there is the oil that we need to be concerned with.  I would like nothing more than to let someone else deal with those nut jobs.  We don't even get the majority of our oil from there, but it seems that the responsibility is always laid upon OUR shoulders to do something.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 16, 2014)

longknife said:


> Is Mexico becoming a failed state?



It was a functioning one?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 16, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> we have too many people here who have a very negative view of Mexicans......so i dont know how many people are going to care....



I don't have a negative view of Mexicans, just illegal immigrants no matter where they're from.  It just so happens that because Mexico is our neighbor and is apparently a really horrible place to live, most of them happen to be Mexican.


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > we have too many people here who have a very negative view of Mexicans......so i dont know how many people are going to care....
> ...



In reality, Mexico is a pretty decent place to live - as long as you stay away from areas controlled by drug cartels. Most people have the same as middle class Americans but with a bit less quality. 

There are parts of Mexico where hi-tech companies have moved in and young Mexicans are gaining the knowledge needed to work for them. The proposed changes to the petroleum industry should help a great deal.

But, the USA cannot continue to ignore our neighbor to the south! If YOU had a neighbor who was struggling to make his property worthwhile and equal to yours - and your actions were causing part of his problem - how would you feel?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I know I wouldn't want to live there.  No way.  And if it's so great, why do they come here illegally?  Why not stay there if things are so good?


----------



## Saigon (Nov 18, 2014)

I do think people should care more about Mexico - particularly if they oppose immigration to the US. 

The best way to reduce immigration is to help fix the countries the immigrants are coming from. I suspect the US is already doing as much as it can to help break the drug cartels, but it is essential that they do so. 

Mexico is a wonderful place, and certainly parts would be great to live in, but the disparity of incomes is appalling, and crime the obvious result of that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 18, 2014)

I confess that I have wondered about Mexico-as-failed-state off-and-on throughout my lifetime, in both a historical and current context.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I confess that I have wondered about Mexico-as-failed-state off-and-on throughout my lifetime, in both a historical and current context.



I wonder how the government keeps running, where does funding come from?  I know their tourism industry MUST be suffering horrible consequences due to the chaos there.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that I have wondered about Mexico-as-failed-state off-and-on throughout my lifetime, in both a historical and current context.
> ...



They keep the violence as far as they can from the tourist areas.


----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I know I wouldn't want to live there.  No way.  And if it's so great, why do they come here illegally?  Why not stay there if things are so good?



There are lots of communities where Americans and Canadians live quite happily. They usually have private security and are exactly like living here. And a lot cheaper.

Not far from Wal-Marts, Mickey D's, and everything else we're accustomed to.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



I'm sure they do, but I would still bet that tourism in Mexico has dropped significantly in recent years.  Just recently there was an attack at Acapulco where some tourists were raped by armed men.  I would certainly not plan a vacation there.  There are plenty of other places that are just as nice and safe to go on vacation.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know I wouldn't want to live there.  No way.  And if it's so great, why do they come here illegally?  Why not stay there if things are so good?
> ...



Canadians?  Canadians aren't flocking here to escape communities and entire cities that have been taken over by drug cartels and an ineffective corrupt government.  Obviously illegal Mexican immigrants are going to be much more of a problem.


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 18, 2014)

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I know I wouldn't want to live there.  No way.  And if it's so great, why do they come here illegally?  Why not stay there if things are so good?
> ...



There are lots of Americans work in San Diego area but live in Mexico. They do the daily commute. They even have express commuter lane.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, if Mexico isn't a failed state already, it will be soon if they don't make some drastic changes.  I don't see how they're going to accomplish that with how deep the corruption seems to have spread into government where the people can't trust them that their own mayors, etc., won't kill them for just disagreements.  What a mess!


----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2014)

As I have repeatedly said, the only way to get rid of the drug cartels is to dry up the market!!!!!


----------



## Politico (Nov 19, 2014)

Becoming?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

longknife said:


> As I have repeatedly said, the only way to get rid of the drug cartels is to dry up the market!!!!!



And how do you propose "we" do that?  And why is our responsibility to take care of another nation's problems?  The only way we could really "take care of things" there is to send in troops and take over.  Is that what you want us to do?


----------



## Saigon (Nov 19, 2014)

Chris - 

It's no your responsibility to fix Mexico, but it is in your own best interests.

I don't think sending in troops is an option, but I do think ensuring that guns can not pass from the US to Mexico - and that drugs can not pass from Mexico to the US might be prioritised. Perhaps more could be done to arrest Mexican mafia types on US soil to avoid the vagueries of the Mexican justice system?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

Saigon said:


> Chris -
> 
> It's no your responsibility to fix Mexico, but it is in your own best interests.
> 
> I don't think sending in troops is an option, but I do think ensuring that guns can not pass from the US to Mexico - and that drugs can not pass from Mexico to the US might be prioritised. Perhaps more could be done to arrest Mexican mafia types on US soil to avoid the vagueries of the Mexican justice system?



Hmm.  That would mean to tighten up on border security, and we all know that the Obama administration is very resistant to even discussing that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 19, 2014)

Mexico is not a "state". It is a country that has states. 

The United States has killed Mexico's agriculture and manufacturing. 

Now that Obama has effectively closed the border, just about the only traffic from there now are the drugs Americans buy.

We need to address that fact.


----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)

A comprehensive piece on the problems encompassing Mexico @ The rebel spirit driving Mexico rsquo s protests has deep roots Al Jazeera America#


Another revolution coming to our south?


----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2014)

*Mexico crime and violence in numbers*


A BBC article with videos giving some graphic numbers about the deaths and violence in our neighbor to the south @ BBC News - Mexico crime and violence in numbers


$60Million Worth of Cocaine Through Chicago Every Month – From Margarito and Pedro Flores Testimony - Business Insider


----------

